# Newbie looking for advice



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have wanted to get into woodworking as a hobby for years, but my employment and lack of a work area didn't let it happen. Now I'm retired, built a 30' x 50' x 16' shop in my backyard and have started my search for tools needed. My first purchase was a good used ShopSmith Mark V. Cleaned olied and waxed and she purrs like a kitten. Still need saw blades, router bits and that 12" sanding disk for the glue plate. Here's some photo's, looking for thoughts and direction.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

A ShopSmith will work. But you are going to get tired really quick converting one machine into another. Eventually you will be wanting to sell it and purchase dedicated power tools, table saw, band saw, drill press, router table, etc.

Envy you your shop. Sawdust is addicting. Show us your projects.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

My only piece of "must follow" advice is invest in dust collection and air filtration from the start. A year or two of me not realizing how important it was and my sinuses are messed up. Wear your respirators, get the dust collection and use your air filter religiously. 

Do projects for friends and family where they buy the materials and always include a new must have tool in your materials cost. Got a ton of free practice and a shop full of free tools over the last few years all while they got what they wanted alot nicer and cheaper than they could buy it at a store.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been into it for about a year and a half now. The advice on the dust collection is really good. 

Have fun learning. I am. It's probably the most relaxing think I do. I love making sawdust.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

The number 1 thing for every shop is a large table saw with a quality fence. Precision is key and will make a huge difference.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

a good table saw is almost a must have, i have a 10" delta with a upgraded table and fence system, has a router table on one side.
watch for wood working shows to attend gets lot of ideas./

good luck, watch your fingers


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

It is a must in a serious shop to have dedicated tools. The SS is a nice combo tool for a cramped area but you beat that problem and keeping a SS aligned from tool to tool is a PITA. Dust collection as mentioned and a good respirator is paramount. DC Systems are not cheap but worth the cost, don't spare the horses in this area..........Advice from a COPD'er

dick


----------

